# How to relax between treatment



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All, 

I recently had a second BFN (One fresh, one frozen) and waiting to get a follow up from the hospital to find out when we can try again. I'm finding the waiting hard to deal with, and had a headache pretty much constantly for the last week. My GP thinks it is most likely a mix of dehydration for the heat (even though I'm drinking heaps), stress, hormones etc. I think it may be partly stress related and am looking for ways to deal with it. I have my first acupuncture appointment booked for next week, but was looking for recommendations on a relaxation CD to use between treatment. I've read people mention ones to use whilst cycling (I used the Zita West IVF one myself last cycle) but are there any good ones for when not going through treatment?

Thanks


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Stacey84

Really sorry to hear of your bfn 
You've certainly got the right idea
about finding ways to relax and
starting now gives you time to find 
the one that really works for you 

I suffered from chronic tension headaches
for the best part of two years so don't
underestimate how much stress we put
ourselves under before, during and after
tx 

The thing that really works for me - not just
relaxing but genuinely helps focus my mind
on something else - is listening to audio books.
I tend to listen whilst walking out in the fresh air
too, combining with a bit of exercise! Unlike
listening to music or even a relaxation cd in 
order to follow a plot you have to focus fully
on the storyteller's voice so you're less likely
to let your mind wander to tx etc!

Admittedly it's perhaps not for everyone but 
it's certainly worked for me! I have tried accu,
relaxation cds, tai chi etc all of which are good 
for the time you do them for. My nutritionist
suggested i try fertility yoga although i'm very
unbendy so not sure i wouldn't get stuck in a 
pose he he 

Another activity that works for me as well is 
going to the gym. Really great for letting go 
of all that tension, anger and frustration that 
builds up after a bfn!! 

Hope you find the thing that works for you 
You've got a bit of a break from tx so it'll
make you feel like you are doing something
beneficial during this time which will hopefully
make all the difference in future. If nothing else
relaxing will help you feel more in control which
can only be a good thing 

x


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Hopeful, 

I'm sorry for your BFN, but thank you for replying. I do sometimes go for a 30-40 minute walk before work on the days I have time and always just listen to music, but you're right, my mind does wander and it can give me too much time to think! So audiobooks would be a great thing to try. Plus, I love reading but when I've got a headache, I don't want to be focusing on small words on a page, so that's a great suggestion.

I'm not sure I would be very good at yoga either!

Thanks again, I hope your next attempt is successful for you.

Stacey
xx


----------

